# LLC, owner, take w.c. insurance?



## Changes HI (Sep 19, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> If GL is related to revenue it's time to be creative with your revenue.


Time to be? :cheesygri


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

GL is based more on your field and scope of work,revenue is a factor. A remodelling contractor who doesn't deal with excavation and bearing walls may pay $2000 a year, change that policy to dealing with excavation and bearing walls and the policy will easily double.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

TRC - saw that you're just starting out. Any thoughts on leasing tradesmen till you get a couple projects under your belt and have the money to hire? It's a way to avoid holding your own WC policy. Don't know how it'll effect your GL though - can't imagine it would affect it much.

Tim


----------

